
AB inBev is considering a takeover of Coca-Cola - os7borne
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/11/14/anheuser-busch-inbev-shares-fall-flat-on-talk-of-a-coca-cola-deal.html
======
rileymat2
>Under a so-called "2020 Dream Incentive Plan," which InBev has previously
disclosed in U.S. regulatory filings, about 65 of the brewer's senior
management can share in a bonus if its "ambitious growth target" of reaching
at least $100 billion in annual revenue is reached.

Is this a case where the incentives set up are being gamed?

~~~
hga
It would be pretty easy to add a clause "and mergers don't count!"

Also, is that practical without mergers? Wikipedia indicates their revenue as
of the 2009 merger with Budwiser at $36.4 billion, and the latest results for
2015 at $43.6 billion. Organic growth doesn't strike me as all that likely to
achieve that 2020 plan.

